# Mobile home Furnace question.



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Can you run a mobile home furnace on a 100lb propane tank? What is needed if anything. The mobile was hooked to a large tank where it came from, but we haven't used the furnace as of yet. Thanks!


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, you can run it off of a 100# tank. You need power for the blower.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

You could run it off of a small BBQ tank if you wanted it just wouldnt last very long. A 100 punder should last a while, make sure you run it through a regulator though. good luck


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My grandpa had a trailer on a lake and he used two 25 pound tanks to provide heat and to cook with. Although it was only used in the summer and early fall. He had to refill the tanks about once a month.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

This is a full size mobile home with a forced air furnace. I have power also but I guess I will need to pick up a regulator, not quite ready to drop a big old pig. Thanks again.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

See if your propane co. has a double tank set-up....That holds 2- 100lb tanks.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

The neighbor next to our cabin has 100lbers it much cheaper for him to take them up and get refilled than the delivery price for LP. Not sure how many gallons are in a 100lber. I think it was 68-70.00 when I fill one in march this year.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

mattl said:


> This is a full size mobile home with a forced air furnace. I have power also but I guess I will need to pick up a regulator, not quite ready to drop a big old pig. Thanks again.


So was my grandpas. His was a 3 bedroom.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

1-800-482-1125

That is the service number for Capitol Supply. All they do is manufactured home furnace/ac. They will have the exact answer you need. It should be a Coleman or Intertherm, you will need more than a regulator.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks, this has got to be the absolute best place for information hands down.


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

I ran a place that we bought off a 100#'er until we got a pig last week. Worked fine. Picked up the tank and regulator at Tractor Supply. In the dead of winter, we used about 15# per day running the furnace, stove, and hot water tank.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I ran a 70' mobile home on 2 100 lb tanks. Works fine.


----------

